# Really Sharp Spikes/Calks



## slowp (Jan 20, 2011)

On my last trip to the Candy Store For Guys, I grabbed a bag of new spikes for my rubber calks. I did make sure that they were not Redwood/Cedar spikes. The bag said, "Ice Spikes" on it. 

I replaced the old ones. Carefully. The new ones are sharper and a wee bit longer than the regular ones. There isn't a problem with them picking up every scrap of wood on the hillside, but the landings are not operating yet. The problem is, they are sharp and I have had close calls with spiking my rubber boots. I almost need to wear gloves to put them on.

They are working wonderfully on the steep hellside we are on. It is steep, has lots of blowdown, and lots of what the fallers are calling "Old Growth Vine Maple." The latter would be vine maple four to five inches in diameter growing in various contorted shapes.

Have any of you heard of Ice Spikes?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 20, 2011)

What's ice?  Sorry, I couldn't resist that. I wonder if they make them for WESCOS? WESCO spikes must be made out of something different than they used to be. Seems like they wear down a lot faster.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 20, 2011)

Madsen's used to sell these awesome calks they called "Golf Spikes". They had a square base that needed an adapter, which fit on your standard spanner wrench. They were only a bit longer than the normal calks, but they were way harder and took forever to wear down. I wish I knew where to find them still.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 20, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Madsen's used to sell these awesome calks they called "Golf Spikes". They had a square base that needed an adapter, which fit on your standard spanner wrench. They were only a bit longer than the normal calks, but they were way harder and took forever to wear down. I wish I knew where to find them still.


 
It is about time I replaced the spikes on my rubber boots. They're getting rounded off. There is a small patch of smooth concrete at the diesel tanks and man that is scary trying to walk 10 feet in and back in corks. I slipped last year and wound up on my tail end. 

Oh and about ice. Does it exist outside an ice maker?


----------



## slowp (Jan 20, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Madsen's used to sell these awesome calks they called "Golf Spikes". They had a square base that needed an adapter, which fit on your standard spanner wrench. They were only a bit longer than the normal calks, but they were way harder and took forever to wear down. I wish I knew where to find them still.



I'm thinking these may be related. I walked down a road with them yesterday. It had ice and snow on it. They are still deadly, painfully, sharp.


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 24, 2011)

I buy my spikes at Hoffmans. They last longer than anything I have tried. Of course I wear them till they are flat.


----------



## slowp (Jan 24, 2011)

I guess it had been a while. I just compared the "ice spikes" to regular ones and there is no difference. What with our Spring Thaw I am tuning up the Kuliens and may be wearing them tomorrow.


----------



## ru55ell (Jan 24, 2011)

I use ceramic caulks from Madsens. They last and last. They cost double what other spike cost but well worth it. They may not be in the cat. so you should ask. When the boots wear out I salvage the spikes for the next pair. With caulks, ice becomes your friend.

ru55ell


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 1, 2011)

You guysmean. CORKS. caulk gets squeezed out of a caulking gun.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 1, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> You guysmean. CORKS. caulk gets squeezed out of a caulking gun.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 1, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> You guysmean. CORKS. caulk gets squeezed out of a caulking gun.


 
Yup...but no matter how you spell it, it's always pronounced *corks.*


----------



## slowp (Feb 1, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup...but no matter how you spell it, it's always pronounced *corks.*



Yes. Unless you spell it spikes and then they should not be called sporks because that is something you eat with when camping.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 1, 2011)

tramp bushler said:


> You guysmean. CORKS. caulk gets squeezed out of a caulking gun.


 
Nice to see you're still around.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 2, 2011)

Yup. Still walking upright under my hardhat. Wishing there was a tower logger around here to help me splice some 1" line. I need to make up a couple straps for logging with my Duce an half. .. I can't haul enough wood per trip on the highway to make it pay to keep the dozed I was renting. I put in a bunch of winter road with it before I sent it back. No doubt it will be a learning experience.


----------

